# Hardened, Inexpensive BOV



## learn2live (Jan 31, 2017)

I recently read Ted Koppel's book, Lights Out, which then got me to reading William Forstchen's books (One Second After and One Year After) about the effects of an EMP and/or a longterm power outage affecting a large area of the US.

This is not something that was even remotely on my radar and, while I realize that the _possibility_ exists, the _likelihood_ is low. That being said, I don't want to be the guy with his pants around his ankles if/when it happens.

Which brings me to my question: what is an inexpensive way to get a bug out vehicle that doesn't have all of the electronics and computers that modern cars and trucks do (without buying a $500 POS and spending $5,000+ to bring it back to working condition)? I was thinking an old Deuce, but they are a little conspicuous.

What have you guys come up with that is a good solution?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Look into a cucv.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Look into a cucv.


A cucv is what?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Obviously a grid down power outage would have no effects on any vehicles (other than getting fuel for them). An EMP would likely Only happen if we entered into a major all out war (certainly and hopefully not likely). 
Even if we have an EMP attack many "experts" believe 90% or more of cars would still be functional. So I would not waste much money buying a 'special' vehicle just for that purpose. Or if you choose to believe that indeed you need a special rig then supposedly any car or truck before about 1980 would be OK for you. No computer and no fuel injection.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*CUCV*



weedygarden said:


> A cucv is what?


Commercial Utility Cargo Vehicle
The Commercial Utility Cargo Vehicle or CUCV/LSSV is a vehicle program instituted to provide the United States military with Light Utility Vehicles based on civilian trucks. It was originally intended to augment the purpose-built but expensive Gama Goats and M151 series jeeps approaching the end of their service life in the mid-1970s.

I had to look it up to find out what it was.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> A cucv is what?


Yeah, sorry I was in a rush when I was reading through this earlier. It's just a diesel truck that was made for the military but looks like any other old truck on the road. Pretty bullet proof and old school enough to not have too many emp concerns. You can scoop them up pretty reasonably. They come in the bronco version too. I'd love to replace my hunting truck with one and get that Kodiak diesel 4 wheeler to go with it.

http://www.boyceequipment.com/m1008-1-25-ton-gm-pickup


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

before you (Cough) ford guys get all exited they came in Blazer version.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> before you (Cough) ford guys get all exited they came in Blazer version.


Thanks for the correction. Don't want to start a Ford/Chevy rant


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

This video proves that EMP can kill a car dead, the question is, would a nuke EMP do the same thing. My guess is yes! We will only know when it happens for real and that will be too late to prep for it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's like saying you want an inexpensive SUV. They're the most expensive vehicles. If you can do the work yourself then yes you're best off to get an old vehicle and fix it up.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok I`m no expert but if you are close to a nuclear blast ,well you are too close ,getting hit by lighting will fry your brains out and a grid down scenario will leave you without your favorite TV show or gas at the pumps .A military type vehicle will leave you dry at the pump too unless you have ample supply of fuel and we all know what happen during the Great Depression .
EMP Effects on Vehicles.
http://futurescience.com/emp/vehicles.html
To be safe ,get a bicycle..........


----------



## learn2live (Jan 31, 2017)

readytogo said:


> To be safe ,get a bicycle..........


Funny you should mention that...

I just saw something the other day (here, maybe?) about a fold-up bike on Amazon. If I remember correctly, the post recommended to get a saddle bag setup and stashing both in your trunk (I'd imagine with just a tiny amount of air let out (and a hand pump included) so I don't get bit by STP on a super-hot day).

For $150, I'm seriously considering at least the bike.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

When I went back to college after the military I had the bright idea to get a bike because I moved so close to campus. It was miserable. Riding that bike around with 30 lbs or so of books left bruises where there shouldn't be bruises and generally it just sucked. Some folks may like riding bikes more than I but I ditched that thing and started walking everywhere because parking on campus was a bitch. If I had to I suppose I would but I'd probably just end up strapping my stuff to it and pushing it. Also, I can't get away from trouble fast enough on a bike or react quickly with a weapon. In a SHTF situation as described, where most cars aren't working and everyone is out of gas, I would not be pedaling merrily down the middle of the road begging to roll right into an ambush. If I had to follow a road, I would be walking to the side close to cover at a pace slow enough to identify threats before I get to them or react quickly if I miss it. There is a reason you don't see infantry pedaling away in formation as they go down the road. It's either vehicle or boots for me. Just my 2 cents. Others may feel it is a better option and all the best of luck to them.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

BillS said:


> It's like saying you want an inexpensive SUV. They're the most expensive vehicles. If you can do the work yourself then yes you're best off to get an old vehicle and fix it up.


That's what we did. Bought an older jeep just finished rebuilding the front end. Replaced all the seals and bushings, tie rod and every thing else under there.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Right now my van is in the shop and I really feel useless especially after giving my bike away a few years ago ,it was very handy with a rear rack and front basket ,I was able to go to the store and get the basic essential's so yes they are handy to have ,now I have seen many with a motor ;http://www.bicycle-engines.com/ ,they are very popular in third world countries and another good addition provided there is space for it is a small gas scooter ,






,I seen many around my area ,but a good bike with a flat tire kit and pump will do find too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

learn2live said:


> I recently read Ted Koppel's book, Lights Out, which then got me to reading William Forstchen's books (One Second After and One Year After) about the effects of an EMP and/or a longterm power outage affecting a large area of the US.




Never read that one. My firs thought was "Lights Out" by David Crawford (Half Fast) http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6845861-lights-out



learn2live said:


> Which brings me to my question: what is an inexpensive way to get a bug out vehicle...(without buying a $500 POS and spending $5,000+ to bring it back to working condition)?


If it's simple and it works, it isn't stupid. KISS principle. Just about any old pickup can be made VERY reliable for under $1000, including purchase price.

.


----------

